# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون مجلس المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية لسنة 2010م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قانون مجلس المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية لسنة 2010*
(2010/6/28)

الفصل الأول

أحكام تمهيدية

إسم القانون
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون ، " قانون مجلس المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية لسنة 2010 ". 

تفسير
2ـ فى هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر : 

" الأمين العام " يقصد به الأمين العام المعين بموجب أحكام المادة 11،

" الرئيس" يقصد به رئيس المجلس المعين بموجب أحكام المادة 6 ،

" السجل " يقصد به أى من السجلات الصادرة بموجب أحكام المادة 15 ،

" المجلس " يقصد به مجلس المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية المنشأ بموجب أحكام المادة 5 ،

" المسجل " يقصد به المسجل المعين بموجب أحكام المادة 13 ، 

" المهن الموسيقية " يقصد بها مهنة الغناء ، العزف ، التأليف الموسيقى ، التلحين ، التوزيع الموسيقى ، البحث والنقد الموسيقى المتخصص على سبيل الإحتراف والتدريس ،

" المهن المسرحية " يقصد بها مهنة التمثيل ، الإخراج ، التأليف ، مصممي الإضاءة والديكور والأزياء والمكياج والمؤثرات الصوتية والموسيقية ، محركي العرائس ، ومصممي ومخرجي الرقص الشعبي والحديث والراقصين ، البحث والنقد المسرحي المتخصص والتدريس ،

" فرع جنوب السودان " يقصد به فرع المجلس بجنوب السودان المنشأ بموجب أحكام المادة 5(4) ،

" الوزير " يقصد به الوزير الذى يحدده رئيس الجمهورية .

استثناء

3ـ يستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون ممارسو المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية فى :

( أ) القوات المسلحة والقوات النظامية الأخرى ،

(ب‌) المناشط والمنافسات التعليمية والتربوية .

توفيق الأوضاع 

4ـ يجب على جميع ممارسي المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية توفيق أوضاعهم وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلال فترة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور هذا القانون .

الفصل الثانى

المجلس والأمين العام 

إنشاء المجلس ومقره والإشراف عليه

5 ـ (1) ينشأ مجلس يسمى ، " مجلس المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية " وتكون له شخصية إعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام وحق التقاضى .

(2) يخضع المجلس لإشراف الوزير .

(3) يكون مقر المجلس بولاية الخرطوم ويجوز له إنشاء فروع فى أى من الولايات الشمالية بموافقة الوزير .

(4) ينشأ بجنوب السودان فرعاً للمجلس يكون مقره جوبا ويشكل بقرار من الوزير بالتشاور مع الوزير المختص بحكومة جنوب السودان ويراعى فى تشكيله تمثيل الجهات ذات الصلة . 

تشكيل المجلس ودورته

6ـ (1) يشكل المجلس بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية الوزير على الوجه الآتى : 

( أ) رئيس ونائب له (غير متفرغين)، من ذوى الخبرة والكفاءة فى مجال المهن الموسيقية أو المسرحية ،

(ب) ممثلون للمهن الموسيقية والمسرحية من ذوى الخبرة والكفاءة والدراية على ألا يقل عددهم عن ثلثى أعضاء المجلس،

(ج) ممثلون للجهات ذات الصلة من مستويات الحكم المختلفة ،

( د) الأمين العام عضواً ومقرراً .

(2) تكون مدة المجلس أربع سنوات ويجوز للوزير مد الدورة لفترة ستة أشهر إذا إقتضت الضرورة ذلك .

أهداف المجلس

7ـ يهدف المجلس لتحقيق الأهداف الآتية : 

( أ) دعم وتطوير المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية ،

(ب) حماية وحفظ التراث الموسيقى والمسرحى .

إختصاصات المجلس وسلطاته

8ـ (1) يختص المجلس بإجازة السياسة العامة والخطط والبرامج للمهن الموسيقية والمسرحية والإشراف على أعماله الفنية والإدارية ، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون للمجلس الإختصاصات والسلطات الآتية :

( أ) تنظيم المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية وتطويرها وترقية أدائها ومراقبة مزاولتها لأعمالها على الوجه الأمثل ، 

(ب) تحديد المؤهلات والشروط والضوابط اللازمة للتسجيل فى أى من السجلات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 16 ، 

(ج ) القيام بالرقابة والتفتيش وضبط الممارسة فى مجال المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية وحماية وحفظ التراث الموسيقى والمسرحى السودانى والسعى لنشره إقليمياً وعالمياً وحماية الذوق العام والوجدان السودانى من مخاطر الغزو الثقافى الأجنبى ،

(د ) وضع قواعد السلوك المهنى الرفيع وأخلاقيات المهنة ومراجعتها من وقت لآخر وتبصير الممارسين بها ،

(هـ) التحقيق فى جميع ما يصل لعلمه من مخالفات يتم إرتكابها ضد السلوك المهنى الرفيع أو السلوك العام بما يتنافى مع كرامة المهنة لإتخاذ الإجراء المناسب بشأنها بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة ،

(و ) إتخاذ الإجراء المناسب فى مواجهة أى ممارس للمهنة تتم إدانته أمام أى محكمة فى أى جريمة تتعلق بالشرف أو الأمانة يكون فيها خروج عن السلوك العام الذى لا يتفق وكرامة المهنة ،

(ز ) إصدار السجلات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون والإحتفاظ بها وبأى سجلات أخرى يوافق عليها ،

(ح ) الموافقة على الموازنة السنوية وفقاً للأسس المالية المتبعة ،

(ط ) الموافقة على العقود اللازمة للقيام بأعماله ،

(ى ) تملك العقارات والمنقولات بالقدر اللازم لأداء أعماله ،

(ك) التصرف فى ممتلكاته بالبيع أو الإيجار أو الرهن أو غيرها من التصرفات القانونية بموافقة الوزير ،

(ل) تشكيل اللجان المختصة فى كل من المهن الموسيقية والمهن المسرحية لمساعدته فى أداء واجباته وتنفيذ إختصاصاته،

(م ) إصدار اللوائح الداخلية لتنظيم أعماله وإجتماعاته .

(2) يجوز للمجلس أن يفوض أياً من سلطاته لرئيسه أو الأمين العام أو لأى من أعضائه أو أى من لجانه بالشروط والضوابط التى يحددها.

إجتماعات المجلس

9ـ (1) يجتمع المجلس ثلاث مرات على الأقل فى السنة ، بناءً على دعوة من رئيسه ويجوز له الدعوة لإجتماع طارئ بناءً على دعوة رئيسه أو بطلب من ثلث الأعضاء متى ما إقتضت الضرورة ذلك .

(2) يترأس الرئيس إجتماعات المجلس وفى حالة غيابه ، يترأس الإجتماع نائبه وفى حالة غيابه يختار الأعضاء عضو من بينهم لرئاسة الإجتماع . 

(3) يكتمل النصاب القانونى لإجتماعات المجلس بحضور أكثر من نصف الأعضاء وفى حالة عدم إكتمال النصاب القانونى ، يدعو الرئيس لإجتماع آخر خلال أسبوع من تاريخ ذلك الإجتماع ويكون الإجتماع قانونياً بحضور ثلث الأعضاء . 

(4) تجاز قرارات المجلس بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين وفى حالة تعادل الأصوات يكون للرئيس صوتاً مرجحاً . 

خلو المنصب

10ـ (1) يخلو منصب العضو فى أى من الحالات الآتية : 

( أ) فقدان الأهلية ،

(ب‌) الإدانة في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة ،

(ج ) صدور قرار من الجهة المختصة بعدم اللياقة الصحية ، 

( د) الغياب دون إذن أو عذر مقبول من المجلس عن أربعة إجتماعات دورية متتالية ،

(هـ) الإستقالة ،

( و) صدر قرار بإعفائه من العضوية من الجهة التى يمثلها ،

( ز) الوفاة ،

(ح) الشطب من السجل بمقتضى أحكام المادة 14(1)( و) .

(2) عند خلو منصب أى عضو لأى من الأسباب الواردة فى البند (1) يملأ بذات الكيفية وطريقة التعيين الواردة فى أحكام المادة 6 على ألا تقل الفترة المتبقية لدورة المجلس عن ستة أشهر .

الأمين العام

11ـ (1) يكون للمجلس أميناً عاماً يعينه مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية الوزير ، من ذوى الخبرة والكفاءة فى مجال المهن الموسيقية أو المسرحية ويحدد القرار مخصصاته ومكافآته .

(2) يتم تعيين عدد من العاملين وفقاً للأسس المتبعة فى قانون الخدمة المدنية القومية السارى لمساعدته فى أداء مهامه . 

اختصاصات الأمين العام وسلطاته

12ـ يكون الأمين العام المسئول التنفيذى الأول ومسئولاً عن أداء أعماله لدى المجلس ودون الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون له الإختصاصات والسلطات الآتية : 

( أ) تنفيذ قرارات وتوجيهات المجلس فيما يتعلق بإعادة التسجيل أو شطب أى ممارس من السجل وإرسال صورة من القرار للجهات المختصة ،

(ب) تنظيم إجراءات دعوة المجلس وإنعقاده وحفظ الوقائع والسجلات ومكاتبات المجلس ،

(ج) الإشراف على جميع المسائل المالية والإدارية للمجلس مع مراقبة الأداء فيه وفقاً لسياسات المجلس وتوجيهاته ،

( د) الإشراف على أعمال اللجان ،

(هـ) إعداد تقرير سنوى فى شهر يناير من كل سنة عن أعمال المجلس عن السنة المنتهية يعتمده المجلس ويرسل نسخة منه للوزير وجميع الجهات الممثلة فى المجلس ،

(و‌) أى مهام أخرى يكلفه بها المجلس . 

الفصل الثالث

المسجل والتسجيل

تعيين المسجل

13ـ يعين مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية المجلس مسجلاً ويحدد القرار مخصصاته وإمتيازاته .

إختصاصات المسجل وسلطاته

14ـ (1) تكون للمسجل الإختصاصات والسلطات الآتية : 

( أ) الموافقة على قيد أى ممارس فى السجل المناسب للتسجيل وفقاً لشروط التسجيل المحددة فى اللوائح بعد سداد الرسوم المقررة ،

(ب‌) إخطار المجلس بأى ممارس توفى وذلك بغرض حذف إسمه من السجل ،

(ج) إخطار المجلس بأى شكوى تصل لعلمه من مخالفات للسلوك المهنى أو السلوك العام بما يتنافى وكرامة المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية لإتخاذ الإجراء المناسب بشأنها ،

( د) مخاطبة ممارسى المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية أو الأشخاص الآخرين فى أى من المسائل التى تقع فى حدود إختصاصه أو واجبات كل منهم ،

(هـ) إعداد السجلات التى يصدرها المجلس بموجب أحكام المادة 15 وطبعها ونشرها كل ثلاث سنوات على الأقل أو وفقاً لتوجيهات المجلس بعد مراجعتها ،

( و) شطب إسم إى من الممارسين فى المهن الموسيقية أو المسرحية وإعادة تسجيله بناءً على قرارات المجلس .

(2) إصدار أمر تكليف بالحضور لأى : 

( أ) ممارس فى المهن الموسيقية أو المسرحية للمثول أمامه بغرض إستجوابه فى أى من المسائل التى تدخل فى حدود واجباته وإختصاصاته ،

(ب) شخص بالحضور أمامه بغرض أداء الشهادة الخاصة فى أى شكوى أمامه ،

(ج) شخص لإحضار المستندات أو الدفاتر أو الأوراق أو غيرها تكون لازمة للسير فى أى إجراءات أمامه .

(3) محاسبة أى من ممارسى المهن الموسيقية أو المسرحية يرفض المثول لأمر التكليف الصادر إليه وفقاً لأحكام البند (2)( أ) وتوقيع أى من الجزاءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون .

أنواع سجلات ممارسى المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية 

15ـ (1) يصدر المجلس السجلات الخاصة بقيد أسماء الممارسين فى مجال المهن الموسيقية والمهن المسرحية لكل مهنة وذلك على الوجه الآتى: 

( أ) سجل الرواد ، 

(ب) السجل العام ،

(ج) السجل المؤقت ،

( د) السجل التمهيدى .

(2) أى سجلات أخرى يحددها المجلس .

التسجيل فى السجلات

16ـ (1) يتم تسجيل الممارسين للمهن الموسيقية والمسرحية كما يلى : 

( أ) السجل التمهيدى يسجل فيه أى شخص يرغب فى ممارسة المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية وفقاً لتخصصه لمدة تمهيدية لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ،

(ب) السجل العام يسجل فيه الممارس الذى أكمل الفترة المحددة بالسجل التمهيدى ،

(ج) سجل الرواد يسجل فيه الممارس للمهن الموسيقية والمسرحية في مجال تخصصه لفترة لا تقل عن خمسة وثلاثين عاماً ، 

( د) السجل المؤقت يسجل فيه الأجنبى إذا كان : 

(أولاً) مقيماً بالسودان ،

(ثانياً) حضر للسودان متعاقداً مع أى شخص آخر .

(2) تحدد اللوائح شروط وأسس ضوابط التسجيل .

وجوب القيد فى السجل

17ـ على الرغم من أحكام أى قانون آخر لا يجوز الترخيص لأى ممارس ، لممارسة المهنة ، أو إستخدام أى شخص لممارسة المهنة إلا إذا كان مسجلاً فى أى من السجلات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 15 .

حجية السجلات

18ـ تعتبر أى من السجلات التى يصدرها المجلس بموجب أحكام المادة 15 حجية قاطعة على أن المقيدين فيه قد تم قيدهم ويكون مقبولاً لدى الغير .

واجبات ممارس المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية

19ـ يجب على جميع ممارسى المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية الإلتزام بالواجبات الآتية : 

( أ) التسجيل فى السجل قبل ممارسة المهنة ،

(ب) الإلتزام بالسلوك المهنى الرفيع وأن يراعى فى السلوك العام كرامة وأخلاقيات المهنة ،

(ج) الرد على المسجل عند مخاطبته بموجب أحكام المادة 14(1) ( د) على أن يكون ذلك قبل وقت مناسب من التاريخ الذى حدده لميعاد إستلام الرد ،

( د) الإلتزام بأمر التكليف بالحضور الصادر إليه بموجب أحكام المادة 14(2) (أ ) فى المكان والزمان المحددين فى ذلك الأمر أو تقديم عذر مقبول . 

الفصل الرابع

الأحكام المالية

الموارد المالية للمجلس

20ـ تتكون الموارد المالية للمجلس من الآتى : 

( أ) ما تخصصه له الدولة من إعتمادات ،

(ب) الرسوم التى يتحصل عليها من القيد فى السجل ،

(ج) ما يقترضه من أموال ،

( د) المنح والهبات والتبرعات التى يوافق عليها المجلس ،

( هـ) أى موارد أخرى يوافق عليها المجلس .

الموازنة

21ـ (1) تكون للمجلس موازنة سنوية تعد وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة .

(2) يجب على المجلس أن يرفع للجهات المختصة قبل نهاية كل سنة مالية بوقت كاف ، تلك الموازنة مبيناً فيها تقديرات الإيرادات والمصروفات للسنة المالية القادمة وذلك للموافقة عليها .

حفظ الحسابات والدفاتر والسجلات

وإيداع الأموال

22ـ (1) يقوم المجلس بحفظ حسابات صحيحة ومستوفاة لأعماله وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة وحفظ الدفاتر والسجلات المتعلقة بذلك وفتح الحسابات المصرفية وفقاً للائحة الإجراءات المالية والمحاسبية للدولة .

(2) يودع المجلس أمواله فى المصارف فى حسابات جارية أو حسابات إيداع على أن يكون التعامل فيها والسحب منها وفقاً للإجراءات التى يقررها المجلس بموجب لائحة .

مكافآت الأعضاء

23ـ تدفع للرئيس والأعضاء المكافآت التى يقررها مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية الوزير .

المراجعة

24ـ يقوم ديوان المراجعة القومى أو من يفوضه فى ذلك بمراجعة حسابات المجلس بعد نهاية كل سنة مالية .

بيان الحساب الختامي وتقرير المراجع العام 

25ـ يرفع المجلس للوزير خلال ستة أشهر من نهاية السنة المالية بيان الحساب الختامى للمجلس ، مصحوباً بتقرير ديوان المراجعة القومى وتقرير عام يوضح سير العمل فى المجلس أثناء السنة المالية الماضية .

الفصل الخامس

أحكام عامة

الجزاءات

26ـ يوقع المجلس أى من الجزاءات الآتية على كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون : 

( أ) الإيقاف المؤقت عن ممارسة المهنة ،

(ب) الشطب من السجل .

الجرائم والعقوبات

27ـ (1) مع عدم الإخلال بأى نص فى أى قانون آخر تعتبر أى من الممارسات الآتية مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون : 

( أ) ممارسة المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية دون التسجيل فى السجل ،

(ب) الإدلاء بأى بيان كاذب بقصد الإستعانة به للقيد فى السجل أو التزوير فى أى من المستندات والدفاتر والأوراق أو غيرها التى تتعلق بالتسجيل ، 

(ج) مساعدة أى شخص للتسجيل فى السجل إذا كان يعلم أن الشخص المذكور غير مؤهل لممارسة المهنة .

(2) كل من يخالف أحكام البند (1) يعاقب بالسجن أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً.

الإستئناف

28ـ تستأنف قرارات الأمين العام للمجلس وتستأنف قرارات المجلس للوزير ويكون قراره نهائياً .

القسم

29ـ يؤدى الرئيس وأعضاء المجلس القسم الملحق بهذا القانون أمام الوزير .

أموال المجلس

30ـ تعتبر أموال المجلس أموالاً عامة لأغراض القانون الجنائى .

بطاقة التسجيل

31ـ يمنح المجلس أي من ممارسي المهن الموسيقية والمسرحية بطاقة تسجيل مهنى بناءً على طلبه بعد سداد الرسوم المقررة .

سلطة إصدار اللوائح

32ـ يصدر المجلس بموافقة الوزير اللوائح والقواعد والأوامر اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم يجوز أن تنص تلك اللوائح والقواعد والأوامر على الآتي : 

( أ) قواعد آداب السلوك المهني ،

(ب) نماذج السجلات والمستندات الأخرى وقواعد تنظيم السجلات والقيد فيها ،

(ج) شروط التسجيل وفترات التدريب والاختبارات ، 

( د) إجراءات المجلس واجتماعاته وتنظيم سيرها وضبط العمل ،

(هـ) إجراءات نظر الشكاوى والاستئناف ،

( و) رسوم التسجيل بالتشاور مع جهات الاختصاص .

الجدول

( أنظر المادة 29)

القســــــــم

" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحترم الدستور والقانون وقواعد السلوك المهنى وأخلاقيات المهنة وأن أرعى مقتضيات العدالة وأن أؤدى واجبى بأمانة وإخلاص " .

----------------------------------------------------------------- 
* صدر كمرسوم مؤقت بتاريخ 18/4/2010 ، تأيد وأصبح قانون رقم 7 لسنة 2010 .
*

----------

